# Rabbit urine



## jenhen81 (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds silly I know but my son has a pet rabbit. He cleans the cage regularly but the rabbit still has a pungent urine smell!!! It fills my mudroom and makes me gage!!!! We've tried everything!! Changing litter brands to bathing the rabbit..everything and nothing works!!! HELP!!!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

In the bottom of the litter pan, under the litter, put ashes. Not walnut.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

Also put apple cider viniger in the water. Heres a good article about the supposed benifits.


----------



## nyhunter (Nov 14, 2014)

heres the link.... https://madhatterrabbits.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/using-apple-cider-vinegar-with-rabbits/


----------



## jenhen81 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Ashlynndrew (Feb 18, 2016)

Did this work?


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

This is from a while ago, but if you still have issues.... You might need to replace the litter pan if the smell is really soaked into the plastic. Otherwise what I use is vinegar to clean my ferrets cage and litter pan. I've never had any smell issues. When my ferrets cage was in a nook around the corner from the living room I've had nearly everyone ask if I even had them anymore when they are just feet away from the cage. That goes to show how well it cleans the cage, literally no odor. 

Also be sure you have a weekly scrub down schedule. Cleaning frequently will keep odors from becoming permanently absorbed in the plastic.


----------

